# Holy Moly: Toys, Toys, Toys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, this is an incredible gift from everyone and should keep AMA Rescue in Toys for a few years I think. LOL You guys out did yourselves and the Rescues cant thank-you all enough. We also got some sweaters and clothes that the kids in the pics have on.
I know some more will be coming. Isnt this amazing?? I dont think Judy and her husband had room under the tree for their own gifts, but am sure they didnt mind one bit. They are over joyed with all the gifts showered on our Rescues. Judy will send to the other fosters and share the wealth.
Many,many thanks. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, WOW, and WOW!!!!
and in the words of the pups---
BOW-WOW, BOW-WOW & BOW-WOW!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! Wonderful job everyone for rounding up that HUGE pile for the rescues!!!

I admit I accidentally forgot to send some in and feel terrible about it.

Are there other items that are needed in case myself and others would like to help?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Now THAT is a beautiful sight indeed!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so wonderful,such loving people. I know I had a heck of a time keeping the fluffs out of the bones with the tongues ( squeaky is in the tongue)...should'a seen those sad faces when I told them "no"....

I think they would understand if they knew there are puppies that don't have toys...

We had fun looking for toys for fluffs in need",it was like being a Secret Santa to oodles of fluffs...

I know my fluffs would love to dive into that pile of toys!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Almost anything is appreciated. We send the dogs to new homes with harness's and leads, so that is always a big expense for the Fosters. Or collars for the I.D. tag. Sweaters of all sizes. Disposible pee pads or washable ones. 
I cant tell you how many times I have washed my pee pads (two loads a day) I get from Personally Paws, they have held up so well and a life saver. I could never afford the disposible for all these dogs I have. So that is very helpful to the other fosters too.
Vanilla ears is another good one. Doggie blankets or beds. You name we use it. LOL 
Since you asked for the ideas, I am addressing this, but am not asking everyone to go out and buy more. You have all done so much already.
Many Hugs,Edie


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Edie, I have some clothes that Bella will not wear - she's just not a fan or has outgrown. She is 5.7 lbs right now. Is that something you could use? It looks like we have 2 tiny little dresses, 1 t-shirt, 1 raincoat and a pretty Christmas dress for next year. If yall could use the little girl sizes, please message me an address and I will ship them out to you .


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!!! Looks like Santa's workshop!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And oh how the babies deserve it. Great pics Edie!!! Just warms the heart. I bet the babies had a great time !!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG what a pile of toys! That's amazing. Good job everyone!! :aktion033:

Edie, I sent a big box on December 16th. It has toys, beds and 10 or 11 harnesses with matching leads, coats, sweaters and more. It should have been there by now. Can you check and see if Judy got it? I think it said it should be delivered the 22nd when I checked it on line not long after I mailed it. I hope I can find that darn confirmation receipt if she doesn't have the box yet. :blink: Let me know.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so exciting to see my package arrived. So glad the sweater and jacket fit. She looks adorable. I'm so glad we were able to help. During the year is it ok to send some packages with essentials to the same address?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Feel free to send to Judy at anytime. She has had so many fosters this year and continue's to be the home that cares for the majority of our rescues in the so. California area. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - what a haul!!!! Fabulous. SM is THE BEST!!!! I ended up not sending anything out at the end of the year since I had my hands and arms full with sending kid gifts out at the post office but will get some things out soon.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

More is coming from north Carolina, wow oh wow, are these special ones blessed!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing!! Spoiled Maltese folks always come thru for rescues as well as for each other!!
such love is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I just found a great deal on leads and harnesses while doing some "I can't sleep so I might as well be cyber-shopping." They are on their way to Judy.

Special thanks go to Madison, Axel, and Paxton who all three decided my face needed licking at 2:00 AM!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a big box coming too after the first of the year. Thought I would hit the sales for things other than toys.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive. I love SM people!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. I love SM people!


me too! :wub:


----------

